# حب الصعايدة



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (24 أغسطس 2013)

وبحبك كيف ماخابرش .♥♥♥♥.
 وعلى فراجك ماجادرش ..
 من كتر الشوج خسيت وآني كنت تخين وبكرش ..
 والحب يابوي بهدلني .. مرمطني جوي وخرشمني ..
 وغرامك بيغرمني وماعادش معاي ولا جرش ..
 شومة حبك بطحتني .. وجاموسة الشوج نطحتني ..
والهوى جحشته رفستني .. وآني يابوي ماصابرش​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههه

خالى باليك الصعيدة هنا كتير واوى 
اهربى يا سارة 
قبل ما يهلوووووووووو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2013)

*هههههههههه 
مالهم الصعايدة دمهم خفيف والله *​


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2013)

هو ده الصعيدى لما يتمدن 
بيجيب .............

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

كمل المثل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> خالى باليك الصعيدة هنا كتير واوى
> اهربى يا سارة
> قبل ما يهلوووووووووو​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا واحدة منهم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه
> مالهم الصعايدة دمهم خفيف والله *​


هههههههههههه
ميرسى ربنا يخليكى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هو ده الصعيدى لما يتمدن
> بيجيب .............
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههه
ايده انتوا بتقولوا علينا امثال كمان
لسه موصلنيش انا المثل ده
انا اعرف الصعيدى لما يتمدن بس معرفش الباقى


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ايده انتوا بتقولوا علينا امثال كمان
> لسه موصلنيش انا المثل ده
> انا اعرف الصعيدى لما يتمدن بس معرفش الباقى


 ياكل الايس كريم بالعيش :t33::t33:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
انا الحمد لله لسه موصلتش للمرحلة دى
بس ممكن اجربها يعنى مفيش مشاكل


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> انا الحمد لله لسه موصلتش للمرحلة دى
> بس ممكن اجربها يعنى مفيش مشاكل


جربيها وابقى وقوليلنا على نتايج التجربه:yahoo:​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

طول عمرنا مبدعين 
ميرسى حبيبتى على الابتسامه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ياكل الايس كريم بالعيش :t33::t33:


يااخ جون سو يطبق علي الحد


ويمكن الاثنين كمان 
لانك 
كفرت بالصعيد
انا مستخبيلك في المندي 
وعلي الباغي تدور الدوائر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أغسطس 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ايده انتوا بتقولوا علينا امثال كمان
> لسه موصلنيش انا المثل ده
> انا اعرف الصعيدى لما يتمدن بس معرفش الباقى



كملي 
يجيب لاهلة مصيبة 
سيطبق عليك الحد
والجمعة 

اية هو في اية 
ماحنا اهو ة صعايدة وزي الفل حد عندة اعتراض 



وبعدين يا سارة معاكي 
ادعي عليكم دعو ة تجيب--


----------



## نجم المنتدى (25 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة موووووووووت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> جربيها وابقى وقوليلنا على نتايج التجربه:yahoo:​


طاب ايه رأيك تجربيها انتى ؟:smil12:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> طول عمرنا مبدعين
> ميرسى حبيبتى على الابتسامه



شكلك صعيدية زى حالاتى
العفو حبيبتى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> كملي
> يجيب لاهلة مصيبة
> سيطبق عليك الحد
> والجمعة
> ...



لا صدقنى انا صعيدية زيك ومتعصبة كمان
هههههههههههههه 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بلاش دعاوى عشان ربنا بيحبنى اوى
واى حد بيدعى عليا الدعوة بتستجاب على طول


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اووووووي 
و عجبتني و ضحكتني اوووووي
قايلها بأحساس جامد اوووووي هههه

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غالية​*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اووووووي
> و عجبتني و ضحكتني اوووووي
> قايلها بأحساس جامد اوووووي هههه
> ...


ميرسى
وربنا يفرح قلبك ويفرح قلب لناس كلها


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (12 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرتني بفلم المتسول

اسعاد يونس بتقول عادل ايه دي بقي خشبة حبشي

هههههههههه

قالها انتي خشبة حياتي وزعزوعة عمري

تسلم ايدك


----------



## روما98 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

_حلوة اوووووووووى يا صرصور
و طالعة من زى السكر
بس على فاكرة الصاعيدة احسن ناس ولا انتى اية رايك
يا بنتى لاحسن يكون حد من المشرفين صعيدى يمسحك من المنتدى

ههههههههههههههههه
_​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> فكرتني بفلم المتسول
> 
> اسعاد يونس بتقول عادل ايه دي بقي خشبة حبشي
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه
نورت مينا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

روما98 قال:


> _حلوة اوووووووووى يا صرصور
> و طالعة من زى السكر
> بس على فاكرة الصاعيدة احسن ناس ولا انتى اية رايك
> يا بنتى لاحسن يكون حد من المشرفين صعيدى يمسحك من المنتدى
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى
على فكرة انا اصلاً صعيدية
وعلى رأى المثل الإعتراف بالحق فضيلة
بس برضو ربنا يستر


----------



## هشام المهندس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

روعه وكانت هتكون اروع لو كانت صوت وصوره
تومام​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> روعه وكانت هتكون اروع لو كانت صوت وصوره
> تومام​



ميرسى
اكيد لو كانت صوت وصورة كانت هتبقى احلى
بس كفاية الفضايح تبقى كتابة بس
ههههههههههههه
نورت


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بووووووووووي

حلوة جاوي جاوي

عامين ال مجلفها داي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

عامين ال مجلفها داي
حرام عليك قعدت ساعتين عشان احاول افهم ومش فاهمة
ايه الجملة دى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انت يابت انت
على الطلاق اطخك بالنار
غورى بعيد


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> عامين ال مجلفها داي
> حرام عليك قعدت ساعتين عشان احاول افهم ومش فاهمة
> ايه الجملة دى





مين ال مألفها ديه ( بالصعيدي )


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

يا راجل
قال وانا كنت فاكرة انى صعيدية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسسسسل اوي بجد
بجد سكررر
ربنا يفرح قلبك ياساسو يارب​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (21 سبتمبر 2013)

من* كتر ما حبيتك يابتى بجولها من جوة جلبى*
*حبك جوة فى النينى ولا فى يوم ماتبعديش عنى د*

*والبت بيضة بيضة بيضة البت بيضة وانا اعمل ايه  .................*


*انا فاشل صعيدى بس بموووووووت فى البيض اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى وبموت فى عيونها :t30:*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسسسسسسل اوي بجد
> بجد سكررر
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ياساسو يارب​



ميرسى يا قمر
ويفرح قلبك حبيبتى
وميرسى على اسم ساسو ده انا بحبه اوى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

gogo_heaven قال:


> من* كتر ما حبيتك يابتى بجولها من جوة جلبى*
> *حبك جوة فى النينى ولا فى يوم ماتبعديش عنى د*
> 
> *والبت بيضة بيضة بيضة البت بيضة وانا اعمل ايه  .................*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه على فكره
بس اشمعنى بقى بتموت فالبيض
السمار نص الجمال زى مبيقولوا


----------



## nardeen (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههه يخربيت الرومانسيه*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (22 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتى ناردين
مفيش بعد كده رومانسية


----------



## nardeen (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> نورتى ناردين
> مفيش بعد كده رومانسية



*دة نور حضرتك يا تسوني لا الحققه بجد من اجمل انواع الرومانسيه  *


----------

